# Christmas wreath.



## squatting dog (Dec 22, 2020)

God's Christmas wreath.    Merry Christmas.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 22, 2020)

We don't get to see those birds here in California.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 22, 2020)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 22, 2020)

Something to hang   to have birds come around.   (and squirrels)  

Birdseed wreaths  are very entertaining,  and a gift to the wildlife in winter.


----------



## Chet (Dec 22, 2020)

I never saw male cardinals flock together like that.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 22, 2020)

Chet said:


> I never saw male cardinals flock together like that.


Me either. It's a beautiful sight. I think I see a female though; a little left of center...


----------



## debodun (Dec 22, 2020)

11 males, 4 females.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2020)

Murrmurr said:


> We don't get to see those birds here in California.


or us, we don't have any really colourful birds in the uk like they do in the southern hemisphere


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 22, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Something to hang   to have birds come around.   (and squirrels)
> 
> Birdseed wreaths  are very entertaining,  and a gift to the wildlife in winter.


I made one (not nearly as pretty as that one) the first year I lived here because we had a lot of (young) trees and so a lot of birds. But we also had 2 feral cat colonies so it turned out to be quite a calamity for the birds. Cats were probably looking forward to the next seed wreath but I had to disappoint.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 22, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> God's Christmas wreath.    Merry Christmas.
> 
> 
> View attachment 141033


Could that be a little female Pine Siskin sitting at about 5:28?


----------



## squatting dog (Dec 22, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Could that be a little female Pine Siskin sitting at about 5:28?


I think so.


----------

